# What breed is my pony Pumpkin??



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I'd guess that he's a Connemara.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Connemara is a good guess, but maybe a mix of some sort, very darling


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Connemara grade maybe, o so very cute


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with the two above. Connemara is your best bet.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i've had a few people saying that he might have Australian Pony & Welsh Moiuntain pony in him.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I see Welsh. =]


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he's definately got welsh in him. I've never seen a connemara in australia (not to say they're not here, only that i've never seen one!!) so i cant really say anything about that. As for australian pony, most of the time they're the finer types, but my pure bred is quite stocky with larger bones and features so you may even have some australian pony in there somewhere. That could also explain his dominant (or "pig headedness" haha) mood as my pony and quite a few other australian ponies i know have the same type of mood!! Does he have any brands...?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i was thinking Welsh/Connie truthfully. Love welshies <3 my fav pony breed.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

he does have a brand thingo on his side but u can only see it faintly when he is really clean.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha. When he is really clean. LOL thats rare. My aunties got a Welsh and he is brilliant. My second fave horse.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and Pumpkinzmybaby22 yes that is the pony we were chasing around for an hour. I love you Minty....that was an amusing day.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

don't remind me... I'm never ever (not for a $$$million$$$) ever ever ever doing that again.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I'd say Connemara. They're actually reasonably common in Australia. I've had three at my barn. They look identical to him. Little chunky and budgy. !_


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe give him a little clip around that area and look him up on a stud book.. if your allowed and ifg he'll let you.. if you take a photo a few members may have heard of or seen the brand before!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i'll try it when i can. Thanks for all your help. it'll be gr8 to finally know his breed!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm getting Chinga clipped when summer comes, if its really hot and if he needs it. Maybe we could get that small bit on Pumpkin done? Or a full clip.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

just the area where his brand is if i can't get it done soon. thanks for the offer though. i'll see if i can get it done before the end of the hols.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It would still be to cold to get it done. But then again both horses are rugged. I'm still waiting for summer. Hahaha, Chinga is going to look so dorky!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

u said it!! Pumpkin will look like a total idiot with one clip square on 
his side!! =)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yup...LOL


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I see Welsh and Connemera. he is adorable =]


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

thanxs about his looks, but DO NOT gudge a book by it's cover, especially about my pony!!! =) i do agree though. in most of the photo's he has his _i'm the most cutist and most innocent pony in the world!_ face put on!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Prob QH/Welsh.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

im a bit unsure but is that _Quater horse_/Welsh? just want to double check


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Yes QH is Quarter Horse. I don't see any QH in him though. _


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wanted to add, he's a Palomino, not a grey.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Just wanted to add, he's a Palomino, not a grey.


_I agree, he's definitely a palomino. _


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

thats just when he's dirty. he has new hair coming in the places where he had the rainscald come off and so he's definatly a grey.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry. Still disagree. You wouldn't see his stripe in such contrast if he were a grey. I am 100% sure he is a palomino.


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmm I say something like an Australian pony or a welsh cross. About the colour. Hmm he looks something like a palomino that is greying out. He has that creamy appearance but when you look very closely you can see whitish hairs mixed in with the others.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

YAY!! i've got myself a grey palamino??!! =)


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> YAY!! i've got myself a grey palamino??!! =)


Buy the looks of it. Congrats


----------



## puss in boots (Jul 9, 2009)

I think he is a welsh x??


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

> .....he's defenatlt grey


i ckecked again and it turns out that where a flake of rainscald came off, the whole lot of the new hair is a strong pala orange. sorry to those, that hair hadn't come through yet. he has more orange hair coming through so i think i've i got a grey coloured pont thats 'plaminoing'


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He is just a palomino. Pally's change colour/hue throughout the year, going almost grey in winter and back to the shiny rich yellowy colour in summer.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

well, he's never really had a palamino colouring before. this is the strongest pala colour he's had that i would know about


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

lookin like a Connemara, maybe some other breed aswell


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I reckon he's a welsh


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, baby looks cute when he is dorky! Hunchback!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

is cute a breed?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of him in the summer? 

At any rate, he looks like Connemara or Welsh cross, or a combination of the two...he is a cutie...and to me, even in his winter underwear, looks Palomino; summer photos would solve the issue rather quickly.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

well the 1st photo is on the 17th of september, the 2nd is in July, and the 3rd and 4th photos are in April


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

his colour is what you call an "isabella palomino"-- so creamy it's almost white. isabellas are known to grey significantly during winter, but i prefer the term "frost," because it just makes a little more sense. 

by the body structure, i'd agree with everyone and say "connemera", or at least a connie cross.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

cool. so he is a palamino just an "isabella" type. were his rainscald came off though, its a really strong palamino colour?? how does this work? it's more of a "pumpkin" colour orange


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

See its cause they fed him Pumpkins!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

yer yer!! but when ever his old winter coat came off, it never turned orange like this. and he hasn't had pumpkin in years!?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> is cute a breed?


no but evil is.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

funny funny! i guese Pumpkin classifies under those terms??


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> no but evil is.


_
You need to get a video of this sweet little pony being 'evil'. He looks like the cuddliest pony ever, I can't imagine him being evil... Cheeky maybe. :wink:_
_
A lot of Palominos go grey in winter especially if they're a light pally. The dark gold ones don't normally get to a grey colour, they just fade a bit._


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

well, i think those videos won't come around. sorry! we never thought to video his 'naughty moments' and he's not misbehaving anymore. actually.... i'm riding tommorrow and he hasn't been riden in a while cause of band camp and a tummy bug. i'll see if we can get some demo's. they wouldn't be as bad as what he was before but i'll give it a shot. he can be really cute but thats when ... 
1) hes been worked and is preety much close to or pooped.
2) full (never ever happens unless he is let out to graze around the house all day)
3) a very good mood. 
4) is given lots of treats!! (out of generosity and love)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

And those videos arn't going to come around thanks to who?  I'll bring my phone out to watch you end up in the dirt. Do you want me to hop on him first?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hahahaha. i'll make my best land for u. no i should be right to battle it out. thanxs


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Righto, If he plays up I can always get on and take him for a canter to get the energy out of him.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's definitely Palomino then, given that some of the pics were when he would have been in a summery type coat...


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

the dark gold patch could just be due to the rain scald. horses' hair grows back weird sometimes.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Welsh and Connemara blood in him I'm guessing - Hope this helps!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

okay then. i have a funny mixed coloured pala. YAY!!


----------



## Grizelda (Jul 25, 2009)

I think a connemera with a little bit of welsh maybe?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanxs guys for all your help!! it good to know his true colour and breed!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think that he is a welsh pony cross. if you can you might be able to find out about his brand by the extension office. Agriculture.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

nawww


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd say welsh or connie. And he is adorable!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

thankyou! he can be cute but today i rode him and i almost died. he nearly took me out with a tree branch


----------



## happyhorse1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I dunno if this helps but I cam across a website today which has a great breeds section which may help...its at the following link

www.therideronline.co.uk

Have a look and see what you think...theres lots of breeds on the site 
xxx


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll upload the video so everyone can see how lovely? Pumpkin is.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

thanxs. im sure everyone would love to see them. which video?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

The one of you attempting to ride Pumpkin but him having other plans.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

conemmara or welsh cob


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

I'de say connamara x welsh x australian


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

cool. i dont remember that one. youll have to show me. please post it for me then. THIS VIDEO MIGHT BE THE.....PUMPKIN!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I see welsh


----------

